
Show HN: The wave method of building color palette - exwog
https://wavepalette.com/about/
======
tobr
Played with the controls and skimmed the article. I’m missing some practical
rationale for this, if there is one. Is there a reason to expect that what we
find harmonious in sound would apply to color as well? I can’t say I find the
color palettes generated by the tool particularly appealing.

~~~
exwog
This is an assumption. The color palette is harmonious, in my opinion. When we
built the palette only by wavelength, the results were excellent. But theory
and computation still require refinement. We are working in this direction.

~~~
tobr
Sight and hearing are completely different. We have high resolution in
perception of audible frequencies, but perceive color in three wide bands.
This means that resonance and overtones in sound can be perceived in a way
they can't with light. The whole premise seems conceptually flawed to me.

It’s like attempting to play a chord progression by passing white noise
through a three band equalizer.

~~~
exwog
I will try to explain why we take the resulting color. On the example of the
same yellow color. We can get it both in pure form and in mixed form (green
and red). But for us it will be the same yellow color. And it will also be in
harmony with black (for example).

------
exwog
Found an bug in my algorithm. Fix on site. The update in the mobile
application will be within a week.

------
exwog
And one more update.

